# Cleaned up a little...



## sandchip (Aug 14, 2020)

It's a job to clean the windows in my shop of the dust, spider webs and dead bugs and all, so it rarely gets done, so I figured I'd shoot a picture while I was at it.  Nothing special, just something to look at while I'm working.


----------



## Dogo (Aug 14, 2020)

Nice mix!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 14, 2020)

They look quite nice.

Right now, our house is undergoing renovations, so dust is constantly in the air as we rip down 1870s plaster, 1920s siding, and 1940s flooring and re-raise the ceilings back to 11 feet. Needless to say, I'm just letting the dust layers grow like algae in a pond.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 14, 2020)

I see some nice Bottles in there. LEON.


----------



## ronkusa (Aug 19, 2020)

Impressive!


----------



## glassdigger50 (Aug 19, 2020)

Got some nice bottles there.


----------



## digginthedog (Aug 20, 2020)

Bottles in a window make Me tick.... Thanks for sharing..


----------

